# Saizar or kanallero labs products



## Longandhard (Oct 16, 2016)

Hey guys I'm new here. Has anyone used saizar or kanallero labs products? I've been running saizar test and was on 350 a week and just moved up to 600. I'm prescribed 200 every other week. I'm a little skeptical of the product and source.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 16, 2016)

Got bloodwork done on it?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 16, 2016)

You're prescribed those brands? Or those u got on your own on top of what your doc gives u?


----------



## Longandhard (Oct 16, 2016)

No I got those on my own. Got that Pfizer from doc:32 (1):  I'm waiting to get my bloods done. I have to wait till November 4th because of my insurance.i have more compounds from source but ain't touching them till then or if someone else has experience with them


----------



## Longandhard (Oct 16, 2016)

My insurance only lets me get blood work every 4 months.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 16, 2016)

Cart in front of the horse syndrome.


----------



## Longandhard (Oct 16, 2016)

Actually I'll be 7 weeks in November 4th so it'll be right time for bloods . So don't start with that lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 16, 2016)

You won't want to get bloods done thru the doc on 600mg. When you come back astronomically out of range they will cut you off. Look into privatemdlabs.


----------



## Longandhard (Oct 16, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> You won't want to get bloods done thru the doc on 600mg. When you come back astronomically out of range they will cut you off. Look into privatemdlabs.



Thanks bro.  My doc knows what I do and keeps track of my bloods luckily. But, has anyone used these brands?


----------



## irish diesel (Oct 28, 2016)

never head of them


----------



## Longandhard (Nov 7, 2016)

Ok got labs in. Stuff is under dosed af. This is on 600 a week.


----------



## Longandhard (Nov 7, 2016)

Idk if you guys can see my image but, I can't. For some reason it won't upload on my phone. I'll try again later but, level was 1449


----------



## Longandhard (Nov 7, 2016)

ok here it is


----------

